# Try anything new?



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Try anything new recently?

I'm having some star fruit for the first time right now. Doesn't seem like it would, but it really does taste a lot like apple. Inside texture is similar too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought some tuna to have on crackers, it's a thing apparently and it...works? Yes yes, super exciting.

Never had star fruit, not sure I've ever seen it actually.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

AussiePea said:


> I bought some tuna to have on crackers, it's a thing apparently and it...works? Yes yes, super exciting.
> 
> Never had star fruit, not sure I've ever seen it actually.












Was good, but I'll stick with apples. Costs more than apples(at least where I bought it) and it can interact with some medications. I missed taking some meds today so decided to try it since I saw it at the grocery store.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i tried talking to my cousin , but it wasn't fruitful


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Also tried some leek for the first time too. Pretty good


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some things I'm planning next year

1. grafting different plants together
2. Growing a tree from a cutting(probably willow because it is so easy)
3. Selling at an art and crafts show
4. Making pine needle baskets

A lot of cooler stuff I would like to try but shouldn't be spending a ton of money


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I went to this Mexican restaurant by my work place and the food is good. Gonna go more often during lunch.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went in a sports memorabilia/fan store to buy my dad a a few things for Christmas gifts


----------



## ShadowWraith (Dec 17, 2014)

I made an apple pie.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm starting to watch scrubs.. I was looking for a new, good tv show.. And it has 9 seasons


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drinking some sparkling apple cider for the first time. Not really that much better than regular apple cider


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Some things I'm planning next year
> 
> 1. grafting different plants together
> 2. Growing a tree from a cutting(probably willow because it is so easy)
> ...


Grafting is pretty cool , I've grafted 4 different types of lemons from 1 tree once and stuff like that . I had a frangipani tree once that had over 7 different grafted branches . 
It's a lot easier than you'd think . 
Cuttings aren't that hard either I use honey to strike the roots which works well and get most plants from cuttings I see growing around the place . But now I'm not settled I don't do it much any more . Mostly because I don't live in my house atm .

Something I want to try that is new to me this year will be to go snowboarding . I know I'll chicken out due to the cold though ha ha .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grog said:


> Grafting is pretty cool , I've grafted 4 different types of lemons from 1 tree once and stuff like that . I had a frangipani tree once that had over 7 different grafted branches .
> It's a lot easier than you'd think .
> Cuttings aren't that hard either I use honey to strike the roots which works well and get most plants from cuttings I see growing around the place . But now I'm not settled I don't do it much any more . Mostly because I don't live in my house atm .
> 
> Something I want to try that is new to me this year will be to go snowboarding . I know I'll chicken out due to the cold though ha ha .


Sounds cool what you've done. Had to look up what the frangipani was. I've heard of people grafting tomato plants to potato rootstock so they can harvest both tomatoes and potatoes. That's the only graft I can think of at the moment that I would like to try.

You're the second person I've seen mention the honey thing. I'll have to give it a try so I don't have to use rooting hormone.

I'm running out of room myself. I made the mistake of buying some non food houseplants(my goal was originally for food). I didn't spend much on them so maybe I'll give them away so I have more room for my original goal. If not, maybe I can try selling plants I grow from their cuttings.

Have fun if you snowboard!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trying to grow some boxwood cuttings with honey instead of root growing hormone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate some carrot greens that I grew myself. No idea if I'll be able to regrow the actual carrots indoors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not Yet..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple types of cola from a dollar store. Didn't like them as much as my regular cola but drank more of them than I should have.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooking brown rice for the first time today. Not sure if I've eaten it before



slyfox said:


> Trying to grow some boxwood cuttings with honey instead of root growing hormone


Has been about a month. The cuttings are still green but I'm not sure if I've noticed any growth. I'll have to try to transplant them soon and see if roots have developed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tested out some gemstones for the first time with a float test. Basically, I floated the small pieces of peridot individually on a piece of Styrofoam. I then checked if a strong neodymium magnet pulled them at all. Each of them were pulled so supposedly they aren't glass.

http://gemstonemagnetism.com/how_to_pg_2.html
http://gemstonemagnetism.com/how_to_pg_4.html


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Played bass. Pretty fun.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Learning Math on your own


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Trying to tame this wild beast that recently arrived at my home via airplane:










It's not going well so far, yesterday I was filling her food bowl from outside the cage through the enclosure bars and she bit the tip of the metal scoop off. And she snaps large wood pieces in half like they're made of candy. Yikes, keep the fingers back or lose them hehe. We're a work in progress right now. She'll love me before it's all over, but for now she scares the crap out of me!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Decided to start working my way through this album list.

http://www.besteveralbums.com/topratedstats.php?rs=&o=album&d=0&y=0&r=10&ur=0&l=0&cp=1&orderby=Rank&sortdir=asc&page=1

The Queen Is Dead by The Smiths is the first album on the list that I haven't already listened to. (And that's not Radiohead).

Pretty good.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> Trying to tame this wild beast that recently arrived at my home via airplane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks pretty. Wow, strong beak. Hope she adjusts to her new home soon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made chocolate covered walnuts. Was the first time I've made anything with melted chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon wrapped deep dish pizza from Little Caesars


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Attempted to make some eggs Benedict a few days ago. Never had it before so not sure how good I did on the sauce, etc. Used ham cubes instead of bacon. Came out ok but the sauce seemed too rich for me. Maybe the flavor didn't agree with me because I was sick at the time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went fishing at a new place but this was weeks ago. It was on a fishing platform on a reservoir, not too far from the dam. I night fished and there was a cemetery right across the road. Sure chose a creepy place to night fish lol Caught no fish, but had a few nibbles.

Also signed up and started posting on a fishing forum


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

changed a tire


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made some homemade stuffing which I put in a pocket in some boneless chicken breasts. Instead of drying the bread slowly I used the oven and toasted it a little by accident. It still came out pretty good. Might prefer the store bought kind to my first attempt.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried an aloe vera drink. Mostly tasted like sugar water with little chunks of aloe in it. Would drink it again. Wasn't slimy like I was expecting. Maybe that was because I was thinking of something else I saw on bizarre foods(agave juice?) or this is watered down


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went through the drive thru at Subway. Only Subway I can think of atm with a drive thru. Prefer ordering my sandwiches inside but thought I would give it a try


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some chocolate candies filled with alcoholic drinks. Was expecting to be more liquid but was like caramel instead


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kraft habanero pepper cheese. Was good but not very hot. About the same heat or less than the pepper jack cheese I've been trying lately.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Horehound flavored hard candy. If you like root beer barrel candy or licorice you might like it


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tried a new cooking recipe as recommended by Latina lady I am in touch with... worked out really well.! . my cooking repertoire slowly grows .


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I might try a new iced coffee / frappe at the local coffeehouse as soon as I get my appointment with my psychiatrist done.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Tried that new cold brew Starbucks is marketing. Tastes really good but not good enough for the price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trying Indomie ramen noodles right now. Wasn't to sure what to do with the 5 seasoning packs so added it all, aside from going light on the chili sauce and soy sauce. They taste alright, but not overly impressed compared to the normal instant ramen noodles I eat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried some Efferve French lemonade. Not overly impressed with the taste. Has a weird bottle top. The glass part reminds me of pictures of some old bottles I've seen. Really pops when you open it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went to a restaurant that specializes in soup. I'm boring so I just had chicken noodle and chicken pot pie soup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made homemade chili. Used black beans instead of kidney beans. Pretty good but the black beans aren't soft enough. I followed the instructions to soak them. Maybe I need to cook longer.

Also tried incense cones for the first time. Nothing special, except they seemed to burn way faster than the sticks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jicama - Is ok but don't like it as much as potatoes. Tried a little raw and also fried some. Texture is different from a potato. Makes me think of a turnip combined with a potato or something. My stomach is upset tonight and not finding the idea of eating more of it very appetizing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought some kumquats. Seemed kind of pricey. Kind of interesting the way the skin is sweet. Unless they are on sale doubt I'll bother getting them over oranges though


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Recently, I tried archery. I was terrible but still enjoyed it.



slyfox said:


> Went to a restaurant that specializes in soup. I'm boring so I just had chicken noodle and chicken pot pie soup


Chicken pot pie soup sounds tasty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> Recently, I tried archery. I was terrible but still enjoyed it.
> 
> Chicken pot pie soup sounds tasty


It was pretty good. I would have it again 

Glad you had fun with archery. I've been tempted to take it up at times.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

slyfox said:


> It was pretty good. I would have it again
> 
> Glad you had fun with archery. I've been tempted to take it up at times.


I saw a can of chicken pot pie soup in the store the other day. I'll have to give it a try, although I'm sure it won't be as good as when it's fresh in the restaurant.

Do it! It was fun. I was so bad..my arrows pretty much went everywhere but my target :lol. I'd go back though, I want to get better.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Feta cheese stuffed olives. Not bad, but think I prefer pimento stuffed olives


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Potato dumplings, which were tasty. Cinnamon vodka, which I can do without.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked a paved trail I haven't walked before. Wanted to avoid mud caused by the thaw


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried avocado toast yesterday. Was ok but am not a big fan of avocado


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just tried some yarrow, broadleaf plantain, purslane(think I've tried before), lamb's quarters, and wood sorrel. Everything except the wood sorrel was blah. Might've been because I was nervous and only tried very small amounts. The wood sorrel was great. I liked the lemony flavor.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Soft boiled eggs. They are pretty good. Pain to peel. Can see why a lot of people just peel the tops.

Edit: next 2 peeled easier


----------



## jennay92 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just tried cashiering at my first job yesterday. :bash Ugh, it was totally out of my comfort zone. I don't know if I even did everything correctly, but I didn't get yelled at sooo I am hoping I did okay! :stu

I also tried these new french toast sandwiches from Wal-Mart. They're pretty good!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

jennay92 said:


> I just tried cashiering at my first job yesterday. :bash Ugh, it was totally out of my comfort zone. I don't know if I even did everything correctly, but I didn't get yelled at sooo I am hoping I did okay! :stu


So was this your first day ever working there or just first day cashiering? Either way, new responsibilities can be very stressful. Good job on getting through the day  If they didn't talk to you about it, you probably at least did as well as they'd expect for someone starting the position.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Tried clam chowder, and while nice it was creamy which I don't tend to like except for ice cream. So it's nice not in a big serving.

For dinner last night I tried new yorks halal guys, their renown chicken and rice. Apparently they are pretty popular w quite a queue for vendor type street food thats non existent in other food stands. Rice, chicken, beef mince mixed in mayonnaise doesn't sit right w my stomach. The taste was nice though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried having soup in a bread bowl. Was pretty good and held the soup well. Used a pub style chicken pot pie soup from Campbell's. Could've used clam chowder like catcharay but also not a big fan of it aside from small amounts


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Tried applying for a job for the first time.

Just mentally blocking the whole "interact with another human being" thing that could come afterwards until it does come, in which case it'll be too late to think about backing out.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooked collard greens at a buffet. Didn't really like but weren't horrible. Not really a fan of most cooked vegetables to begin with.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet but today, I feel like going outside with double ponytails (I have never done that since my childhood). It may seem funny and I feel anxious about it. I feel like it's a bit childish hairstyle. One of my classmates said it'd look good on me before but I'm not sure. Still, I'll try to do it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Soft boiled eggs. They are pretty good. Pain to peel. Can see why a lot of people just peel the tops.
> 
> Edit: next 2 peeled easier


Try adding vinegar and salt into the water you're boiling the eggs, they will peel easier.

I've tried something new yesterday: sandblasting to clear out rust of metals. Pretty dangerous job, the pressure is around 12 bars and the sand ricocheting back stings like hell on the bare skin, even at 2-3 meters. Couldn't get a protection suit cause it was so hot outside, like 35 C, only summer clothes and a pair of protective glasses. As it got darker, I could actually see sparks from where the sand was hitting the rusted metal surface.

It was fun, I liked it, but the compressor malfunctioned so have to get it repaired...Btw in the end I had like 3mm layer of sand in my hair.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yesterday, I bought a packet of tea of a local brand which suggests drinking it with milk. It's actually much better than I thought. I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried some rambutan fruits today https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambutan . Definitely a weird looking fruit









. Reminds me of the burs on burdock plants








, only bigger. They were good, but they tasted a lot like grapes and required more effort to prepare. Always like to try new fruits. Might try to roast their seeds if I can find more info on it, but have so far read mixed info on if they are considered completely safe cooked.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Tried some rambutan fruits today https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambutan . Definitely a weird looking fruit


Looks more like a sea urchin.

I'd be mindful of stings.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zucchini or at least raw zucchini. Not positive that I haven't had it mixed in something cooked. Thought it tasted similar to cucumber but with a different texture. At least raw I prefer cucumber but I wouldn't mind it in small amounts


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I started vaping a week ago. I have only done it twice since then but it gives me a subtle body high, I like it


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been curious about that place which makes homemade pastas. There're pastas that include pumpkin, coffee and much more unusual things. :um
I didn't choose that extreme kind though and I'm eating it currently. It's good but I didn't ask it's price so we will see if I'll come again.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Tried some rambutan fruits today


That's awesome. I've been reading a book recently which had a lot of rambutan fruits in it. I wished I could try one. They look so cool. Particularly the way the white thing is so smooth in contrast to the furry skin. You're a lucky man


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally started to make models in today's lesson. It was just a basic one but it looks fun to make one for now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

geraltofrivia said:


> That's awesome. I've been reading a book recently which had a lot of rambutan fruits in it. I wished I could try one. They look so cool. Particularly the way the white thing is so smooth in contrast to the furry skin. You're a lucky man


Thanks they are a neat looking fruit. Hope you get an opportunity to try some someday 

btw got lazy and ended up not looking more into roasting the seeds. Just know they aren't supposed to be good to eat raw, but might be alright roasted(or at least some people eat them that way).


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

We prepared chia seed, raspberry, blueberry not-ready-puddings with my roommate today. They'll be ready tomorrow. I'm very curious.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I've been really getting into hockey lately (watching it), I've always liked it but now I really follow my team and watch every game. It kills time and gives me something to look forward to.

On black friday I got a vr headset for the video stuff on youtube and it's pretty fun although it hurts my eyes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jerky chew. Thought it would just be little bits of jerky. Instead it was all ground up into a fluffy consistency. I should've known with the containers it comes in that it is supposed to simulate chewing tobacco. Flavor is good but doubt I would get again.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

irish soda bread
irish breakfast tea


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Zucchini or at least raw zucchini. Not positive that I haven't had it mixed in something cooked. Thought it tasted similar to cucumber but with a different texture. At least raw I prefer cucumber but I wouldn't mind it in small amounts


i think it's pretty good grilled.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Liquid smoke. Have only tried it on steak and hotdogs so far. Makes them slightly better.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Going to get a job soon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate some raw turmeric. Wouldn't call it tasty but bearable. Know I couldn't eat raw ginger like I just ate turmeric.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Imitation lobster meat. Didn't like the taste much so cooked it in some butter and garlic salt. Added it to a plate of drained shrimp flavor ramen noodles. Was ok, but the texture wasn't great. Texture was kind of like thick jello maybe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Imitation lobster meat. Didn't like the taste much so cooked it in some butter and garlic salt. Added it to a plate of drained shrimp flavor ramen noodles. Was ok, but the texture wasn't great. Texture was kind of like thick jello maybe.


It got mushy even though it was fried? 
I just had cheddar broccoli Rice a Roni and threw in a can of chicken.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> It got mushy even though it was fried?
> I just had cheddar broccoli Rice a Roni and threw in a can of chicken.


Think it firmed up a little from cooking.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had some plain Greek yogurt. Not sure how to describe. Was kind of strong but managed to eat it. Probably would've been better to try a flavored type first.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm in the process of learning guitar. I'm getting free lessons.  I just have a really bad guitar, luckily it can be fixed. Doing that tomorrow!


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I applied for a job posting a couple of days ago, for the first time in years.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate at Chick-fil-a for the first time a week ago. Had their grilled chicken nuggets and some of their chicken strips. The chicken strips were good. The restaurant was kind of pricey for my tastes. 

Also ate at Popeyes for the first time not long ago. Was ok but think I prefer the selection at KFC. Not a big fan of hot spicy food. The flavor of the breading didn't seem special but I liked the crispiness. 

Had canned asparagus and canned calamari on a bed of pasta. Was trying both canned for the first time. Heated them both in butter. The canned asparagus was really mushy and I didn't bother finishing it. The canned calamari was different than I expected. I thought it would be more rubbery like but it was seemed like solid chunks of meat. Not sure if I'll bother with canned calamari again, but it was ok.

Ate tart cherries for the first time that weren't cooked into pie or something. I could only find them frozen though. Still pretty good snacking on them. I like to snack on raw cranberries, but these might be a good replacement because raw cranberries irritate my mouth if I eat too many.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had spam. Tried a little uncooked but fried the rest. wasn't as awful as I thought it would be, but to me it is something that can become sickening if you have more than just a little. Ended up saving some for later


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Started drinking warm tea again. Hated it years ago but slowly starting to appreciate it now. Some flavours more than others of course. E.g. Tried Strawberry-jasmine and felt like throwing up


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I had stuffing for the first time. And ah...it's okay to me. :/ 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I tried sea snails the other day. They weren't bad. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went to another location of a pizza place I hadn't been to before. Was just carryout so I didn't experience being inside much


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Alkaline(9.5) bottled water. It is the artificial kind. Was ok. Had thought it would taste bad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried a little straight vodka. Can say it burns, but I've had food/drinks that were worse. Might mix it to get rid of the rest of the bottle.

Also tried a drink of cheap merlot the day before. Wasn't a big fan. Since I didn't really like red wine I've tried before, I'm not sure that cheapness was the problem for me.

Not really into alcohol, but was feeling like trying a few things because my doctor claimed I could drink small amounts. Also have read that a small drink or two of alcohol a day can have some health benefits. Not all studies support this, so since I'm not a big fan of alcohol maybe I'll focus on other things with health benefits.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried a Ramune Japanese Soda. The kind that is sealed with a marble. It was good but not really worth it price wise for as little as you get.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned hominy cooked in butter. Was ok in small amounts but tasted nasty when I tried to eat a bunch of it(had no one who was willing to try it with me).


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

slyfox said:


> Some things I'm planning next year
> 
> 1. grafting different plants together
> 2. Growing a tree from a cutting(probably willow because it is so easy)
> ...


A long time ago you wrote this but did you do any of those 4 things in the end? 🙂 

This Monday I was learning how to Tic Tac on a skateboard and went up and down my 2nd highest ramp yet 😀 I keep joking with my mum when she says good luck, I say wish me luck properly ( break a leg) 😂


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

alwaysrunning said:


> A long time ago you wrote this but did you do any of those 4 things in the end? 🙂


Pretty much no, I'm ashamed to say. Have tried a bunch of other new things though. Instead of growing a tree from a cutting, I did start a lemon tree from a seed. It is about 4 ft tall right now and being kept indoors, since I live in Michigan. I'll put it back outside in May. Tried the pine needle baskets but it went horribly, and I gave up.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

slyfox said:


> Pretty much no, I'm ashamed to say. Have tried a bunch of other new things though. Instead of growing a tree from a cutting, I did start a lemon tree from a seed. It is about 4 ft tall right now and being kept indoors, since I live in Michigan. I'll put it back outside in May. Tried the pine needle baskets but it went horribly, and I gave up.



A lemon tree from seed is so cool! I'd like to be able to do this. How did you grow yours? I tried growing a cherry tree from the seeds of ones I had eaten; followed the youtube video about sprinkling cinnamon and putting them in a damp paper towel in a closed bag in the fridge but nada, Zero. Zilchh 😭😭😭😀


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

alwaysrunning said:


> A lemon tree from seed is so cool! I'd like to be able to do this. How did you grow yours? I tried growing a cherry tree from the seeds of ones I had eaten; followed the youtube video about sprinkling cinnamon and putting them in a damp paper towel in a closed bag in the fridge but nada, Zero. Zilchh 😭😭😭😀


When you remove lemon seeds from the lemon there will be a kind of wrinkly skin on the outside. I peeled this off with my fingernails to uncover the brownish seed inside. I then put the seeds in a folded damp paper towel inside of a bag(probably just like you did with the cherry seeds). After they sprouted, I transferred them to small pots with a sand and potting soil mixture. Out of a half dozen seedlings only one really grew into a decent plant. I tried this with kumquats too. They sprouted just like the lemons but died too easily on me after I transferred them to pots  











These videos seem pretty good. One seems to recommend against peeling the seeds. Not sure on the cherries, but keep trying with lemons and I think you'll have success. Not sure if they'll actually grow lemons, but they have nice shiny leaves so make decent houseplants if you need to take them indoors during the cold. I've grown passion flowers from grocery store bought fruit too. I planted the seeds directly in soil. I used a food container with a clear plastic lid to help with humidity/moisture. 

Good luck if you try the lemons! I'd be interested in knowing how it goes.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

slyfox said:


> When you remove lemon seeds from the lemon there will be a kind of wrinkly skin on the outside. I peeled this off with my fingernails to uncover the brownish seed inside. I then put the seeds in a folded damp paper towel inside of a bag(probably just like you did with the cherry seeds). After they sprouted, I transferred them to small pots with a sand and potting soil mixture. Out of a half dozen seedlings only one really grew into a decent plant. I tried this with kumquats too. They sprouted just like the lemons but died too easily on me after I transferred them to pots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting these videos  I went on to watch the first guys third video of the grapefruit plant; such a cute little plant. When he planted it up the pot seems huuuge  I hardly ever buy lemons so maybe I will give tangerines a go. Then again Pancake day is coming up so could practice on a few of the seeds from the lemon. Kumquats, interesting; never tried one of these. What did you think when you ate the Kumquat?  Shame they didn't work out.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a Big Cup Reese's peanut butter cup with potato chips inside. It tastes exactly how you'd expect.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I joined a community for shut-ins, in that one website that has Mickey Mouse's shorts as the logo.









I generally dislike Discord, as well all newer social media (too much drama, trolls, toxicity, my misoneism, etc), but I'll give it a try. I'll probably just take a look around occasionally but not say much, if anything. I'm curious.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

alwaysrunning said:


> Thanks for putting these videos  I went on to watch the first guys third video of the grapefruit plant; such a cute little plant. When he planted it up the pot seems huuuge  I hardly ever buy lemons so maybe I will give tangerines a go. Then again Pancake day is coming up so could practice on a few of the seeds from the lemon. Kumquats, interesting; never tried one of these. What did you think when you ate the Kumquat?  Shame they didn't work out.


Has been awhile but I think they taste kind of like an orange. Maybe more sour like a lemon. What is unique about them is they are small like cherries you can eat them skin and all. The skin is kind of sweet if I remember right. I rarely see them in stores so it'd be great if I could grow some. Sucks I live in a cold climate.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have a can of squid in its own ink I'm trying to work up my nerve to try. It has been sitting in the cupboard for close to a year. Hoping to have it on some pasta soon. I've had regular canned squid/calamari before and it was ok.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I decided to put up a free dating profile again to continue my self-deprecating 'challenge' of seeing how long I can leave it up without getting any messages... And found myself laughing out loud at all the "red flags" throughout my summary and info. No one in their right mind would ever be interested... And somehow I find that really amusing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Have a can of squid in its own ink I'm trying to work up my nerve to try. It has been sitting in the cupboard for close to a year. Hoping to have it on some pasta soon. I've had regular canned squid/calamari before and it was ok.


Finally worked up the nerve to try it on some pasta. looked disgusting but doesn't taste horrible to me. The ink sauce apparently has tomato and other stuff added to it, so the smell and taste remind me of the cans of sardines in tomato sauce. Meat seems tougher than what I've experienced in calamari rings. Find eating the whole can(isn't a big can though. Like the small tins sardines come in) on the pasta unpleasant, but a much smaller portion I wouldn't mind. So while I doubt i'll be getting more, if someone served it at their house or something I could eat it.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Trying a new toad in the hole recipe. I only found out my electric whisker wasn't working when I came to mix the eggs and flour. Thought I would just try the batter on its own first without sausages just to see what it was like ...it went massive haha


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I took my shoes to a cobbler so he could work his protective magic. Never done that before but I guess I never had a pair of shoes good enough to bother. The (cute) cobbler told me nothing needed to be done, soles are hard-wearing and can be replaced once I wear them down. I thought he'd be affixing metal plates or something but there you go.



slyfox said:


> so the smell and taste remind me of the cans of sardines in tomato sauce


Yeah, that's what it smells like to me too. I don't eat that stuff but my partner's crazy for it, bought something like 10 tins last time we went to a shop. I hold my breath when washing up : )


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess I was feeling adventurous during the past 24 hours. First, I unwisely tried California rolls for the first time from Walmart. Saying unwisely because when I looked at the reviews online, they were about 2 stars. Before seeing the reviews, I found them very bland. I couldn't taste much aside from the rice. The ones I got were cream cheese ones and they didn't have much flavor. The included packet of sushi ginger was good added to them though. Not very into this kind of food so not sure If I'll be likely to try them from a proper restaurant.

Later I tried fried chicken gizzards for the first time. Honestly, they didn't taste bad. The breading was good and I didn't notice any weird taste from the gizzards. They were tough(from what I understand that is normal) so they kind of reminded me of steak. Mentally, I had a hard time not being disgusted eating them though. If I had been blindfolded and lied to about what they were, I probably would've considered them ok.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Foraged for ostrich fern fiddleheads for the first time today. Boiled and then cooked half of them in butter along with store bought mushrooms. Seemed like they got too soft when added to the butter so I might've screwed them up. Added them to pasta. Weren't bad, but wasn't anymore impressed than had it been asparagus. Guess at least there is the thrill of the hunt? Because of the leaves, they reminded me of a cross between asparagus and carrot greens. Thought I might've detected a faint piney taste or something similar. 

Added the other half, after boiling, to leftover pickle brine. Since I didn't feel like doing the full process of pickling was hoping making them into refrigerator pickles would give me an idea if they are worth pickling next year.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I tried dropping in. Luckily I was wearing a helmet.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I entered my car in a car show a few weekends ago. I knew I wouldn't win, but did it just for fun. We're looking to do another one soon.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> I tried dropping in. Luckily I was wearing a helmet.


You been skateboaring  What size of ramp?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> You been skateboaring  What size of ramp?


Omg, I'm so in love with skateboarding, haha. It was the smallest ramp there, probably about 3 - 4 foot high. I started trying it last week and this week managed to do it 3 times consecutively but then I lost it 😭. That happened to someone else. I saw them doing it on their own last week and then this week it was like last week never happened and they needed hands-on support again from one of the instructors. Do you or did you used to do skateboarding?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> Omg, I'm so in love with skateboarding, haha. It was the smallest ramp there, probably about 3 - 4 foot high. I started trying it last week and this week managed to do it 3 times consecutively but then I lost it 😭. That happened to someone else. I saw them doing it on their own last week and then this week it was like last week never happened and they needed hands-on support again from one of the instructors. Do you or did you used to do skateboarding?


Awesome stuff! Well done you! Yeah I got my first board (very old skool tiny one) when I was 5 and then skated until I was around 18 but in the later years it was more a form of transport. I missed the now (new to me) broad design, my last one was much heavier than those, they all had a nose and a tail, the current design is so logical, I've not been on one.

Sadly I was too young for the craze in the '70s, so when I was young there were no parks or infrastructure, they had all been destroyed or left to rot. The only big park was 'Livi' Livingston but that was to far from, so I never got to go.
For a short while there was a park inside an old church that I got to go to. Full size vert ramp in the middle and a couple of smaller half pipes with a spine in the sides. An old school friends little brother could drop in on the vert ramp, little guy was fearless but we stayed well clear of it 
We were seen as pests most of the time skating in the street.
It blows my mind how mainstream it's become and the amount of parks for skating and BMX is amazing. I've hoped to get back on a board in the last few years but because of my health it's not happened. But if I get better and fitter, I bloody well will.
I hope you stick with it


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> Awesome stuff! Well done you! Yeah I got my first board (very old skool tiny one) when I was 5 and then skated until I was around 18 but in the later years it was more a form of transport. I missed the now (new to me) broad design, my last one was much heavier than those, they all had a nose and a tail, the current design is so logical, I've not been on one.
> 
> Sadly I was too young for the craze in the '70s, so when I was young there were no parks or infrastructure, they had all been destroyed or left to rot. The only big park was 'Livi' Livingston but that was to far from, so I never got to go.
> For a short while there was a park inside an old church that I got to go to. Full size vert ramp in the middle and a couple of smaller half pipes with a spine in the sides. An old school friends little brother could drop in on the vert ramp, little guy was fearless but we stayed well clear of it
> ...


Vert ramps are insane 😮😮😮🙈 I popped over to a skate park I'd never been to just to have a look and stood on the edge and looked down and if I didn't know people had done them I'd think it not possible. I don't think I'd ever attempt to do one of those haha.

Sorry to hear about your ill health; I hope you get better!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

now that im using a bicycle everyday, i am a bit concerned with maintaining it. I tried cleaning my bicycle chain for the first time. i had a bike before shared with my brother that i used occasionally and i never cleaned it in years. It worked okay though and i think it was sold. I used washing up liquid since some people said it works but its still pretty greasy so im probably going to have to get a degreaser , and a proper brush. I dont know anything about bicycles so its a learning experience.


----------

